# Guitar Lessons (Toronto)



## srv33 (Mar 2, 2009)

Hey all I was just wondering if anyone knew of any good guitar teachers around toronto. I have been going to a place that is run in a very business like fashion by a very mean manager for too long now and I can no longer learn in the environment. Any suggestions would be very much appreciated, thanks alot,
T.


----------



## snacker (Jun 26, 2008)

luca gagliano is a great player & teacher and a really nice fella [email protected]


----------



## Duster (Dec 28, 2007)

What part of town do you live in? That would help people guide you a little better.

I'm in the west end, and I've found Kaos Music Centre to be a very friendly hub of musical activity in my neighbourhood. Lots of kids taking lessons, but they seem to have some good instructors and a decidedly less business-like approach to things.

--- D


----------

